# whos ready



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

i dont know about all of you but i cant wait for pheasant hunting. i was out goose hunting today and saw about 25 roosters where i usually pheasant hunt. unless there is some reason they all leave this should be a fun year.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

It is going to be a great year, lots of birds in all of the upper Midwest. IA, SD, MN, & ND all expecting high harvest levels!!!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Game on!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Giddyup!

Almost into the teens-to-go...23 days!!!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

You bet! Harvest looks to be = another great year.

Nick - nice tag line there!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Filled with 450% of your daily dose of sarcasm. *

*The FDA has no recommended daily allowance for this supplement


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Nick, people here have seen you shoot. If bs were feathers you could fly.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Well guys I haven't hunted Pheasants since 1990, BUT this year I bought a new Shotgun (NIB Remington Model 1100 Sportsman Synthetic, 2 3/4", 28" Vent Rib Barrel with Choke Tubes), my Pheasant License and some ammo. Yep I am ready and pumped.

You see my oldest daughter lost her first husband in a tragic accident 4 years ago. Well my daughter found another really great guy and they have since been married (and live in South Dakota about 30 miles from my house). My new Son in Law really enjoys Bird Hunting and has two Labs he has been working with all summer.

I am about as anxious for Pheasant Season as a 5 year old kid awaiting Christmas morning.

Larry


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Lots of cocks are starting to get some color! I had to step on the brakes a few times yesterday... It should be a fun season.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Numbers are good and it looks to be an excellent fall!! Esp. in the Pembina area...... :beer:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

I took my two yellows to the game farm last Saturday for a pre hunt primer. My male hadn't seen a pheasant till then.. suffice it to say I am soooooooooooooo ready! I don't think I have ever looked forward to a season any more than I am this one. 18 days to "ROOSTER" :jammin:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Pheasant season???? When did ND get a pheasant season?? :idiot:


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Get ready pheasant hunting or busted!!! I am so excited to invited my deaf ppls to join with me. We did do that for 4 years row. Good Luck ya'all.

:bartime:

Pheasant Season will open on Oct. 14. for Resdients only


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I cant wait!! we are coming out on the 27th and its Game On. My 4 month old pup has been to the game farm and had about 20 pheasants shot over here and she is really catching on. I have a Chocolate pointing lab. I just cant wait for season to open


----------

